# Wie Termine/Notizen in Outlook Kalender einfügen ?



## Stefan- (30. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche eine einfache Möglichkeit, wie ich Termine und Notizen mittels Java in Outlook schreiben und ggf. optional auch (aus) lesen kann.  Auf der Suche nach einer Lösung bin ich leider nur auf das kommerzielle Projekt 'Java Outlook Connector' (http://www.moyosoft.com/joc/) gestoßen. Kennt jemand andere Lösungen ?


----------



## blstarter (30. Aug 2007)

ich denke mal mit einer anderen Programmiersprache in Richtung C++ müsste es über die Microsoft API gehen


----------



## Stefan- (31. Aug 2007)

Schade, dachte evtl gibts schon irgend etwas brauchbares in Java..

Wäre es denn einfacher Termine mittels Java und einem Nokia Handy zu Synchonisieren ?


----------



## tuxedo (25. Sep 2007)

Ich suche auch noch nach einer möglichkeit mit Java an meine Termine im Series 60 Nokia Handy dran zu kommen. Ein SyncML Server scheint mir da etwas übertrieben zu sein.


----------

